# Somme survivor's diary emerges after 91 years



## trackend (Jun 26, 2007)

Read this in the paper this morning 
Somme survivor's diary emerges after 91 years | the Daily Mail


----------



## twoeagles (Jun 26, 2007)

It would very hard for me to sell off something like this, especially if I was
a descendant!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2007)

I certainly couldn't sell it on, it would have too much historical significance to me/my family and so that would make it priceless (at least for me).


----------



## timshatz (Jun 26, 2007)

Could be that none of them are left. Families die out. Or they just need the cash. Something like that.


----------

